# 3/31/08 - Spring Turkey Hunting Season Opens Monday, April 21



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Spring wild turkey hunting opens in all 88 Ohio counties on Monday, April 21, according to the ODNR Division of Wildlife. The season continues through Sunday, May 18.

More...


----------

